# Blogs



## codeauthentic (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello everyone, i am a graphic artist trying to start a t shirt line. I find it really interesting the info thats out there,from books to forums and blogs.i was wondering do anybody know any good urban blogs. I ask this because if i design horror t shirts a urban blog would be the wrong place to to follow.


----------



## oana206 (Jan 30, 2014)

hi there, are you looking for a list or examples of tshirt blogs that would feature your designs/tshirts?


----------



## codeauthentic (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes iam i want to know as much as i can research and reading plays a major part


----------



## CiroCapri84 (Sep 7, 2014)

Urban blogs?? What is your definition of an Urban Blog? Do you mean Suburb blog?


----------



## rcarter01 (Sep 17, 2014)

Starting up a t-shirt line and wanted to know how do I go about getting my tees on blogs,


----------



## asp1988 (Jul 31, 2015)

Http://www.etshirtdesign.com


----------

